# دورات تدريبية علي الاجهزة المساحية



## القافلة تسير (26 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اسال عن دورات متقدمة في اجهزة Total Station واجهزة Gps

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / البربري (26 يناير 2008)

يمكن ان تأخذ الدورة بشركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية حيث توجد احدث محطات الرص المتكاملة والتدريب يكون عملي ونظري


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (28 يناير 2008)

انصحك يا أخى أن تأخذالدورات فى شركة القاهرة للأعمال الهندسية و الفنية كبرى شركات المساحة فى مصر وخبرة من المهندسين فى الدورات التدريبية والأعمال المساحية


----------



## دينادينا (28 يناير 2008)

وتمنها كام الدورات ومدتها اد ايه حد يعرف؟


----------



## تطبيقات (2 فبراير 2008)

فى حال رغبتكم بدورات حقلية على توتل فى سوريا فيمكنكم الاتصال


_تنويه__ هام للعضو الكريم_
_يحظر وضع الاعلانات التجارية بالمشاركات_
_مشرف القسم عمروعلى3_​


----------



## باسم مرزوق (4 فبراير 2008)

_يمكنك ان تأخذ دورات مساحية من الالف الى الياء _
_تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع الاعلانات التجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​_


----------



## باسم مرزوق (4 فبراير 2008)

:16: :70: :17: :16: :73: :18:


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (4 فبراير 2008)

ممكن اعرف قيمة الدورات


----------



## sherifmadkor (4 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abufahed (4 فبراير 2008)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامر الناصر (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أتمنى أن يوجد كتاب تعلم على التوتال ستيشن بالعربية 
وشكرا لكل من يساهم في نشر العلم النافع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد البابلي (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## خالد البابلي (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدى .


----------



## الدقى (21 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## garary (21 يوليو 2008)

ممكن نعرف كيفية الالتحاق بهكذا دورات وكم تكون التكلفة


----------



## ابو عجمية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ديمولشن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم


----------



## ماستر سيرفاى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع اعلانات تجارية بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## step6 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل يوجد دورات توتال ستيشين فى الدمام*

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اتعلم توتال ستشين في الدمام *****ي
تنويه هام للعضو الكريم
يحظر وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## سيف محمدزين احمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ارغب في دروس عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه باللغه العربيه


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (13 أغسطس 2009)

نتمنى منكم يا مهندسين توضيح عنوان شركة القاهرة للاعمال المساحية فين فى القاهرة 


المنطقة اوالحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الشارع  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 وحياكم الله


----------



## هاجس اليمن (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررر


----------



## abdelhamed2010 (8 فبراير 2010)

*طلب*

اريد شرح العمل على جهاذ ال gps فى مذكر بالغة العربيه ان امكن


----------



## abdelhamed2010 (8 فبراير 2010)

*طلب من الدكتور جمعة داوود ان سمح*

اريد معرفة ادق طريقة لحساب ال scal factor مع الشرح ان امكن


----------



## ماجد عطا (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تأخذ الدورة فى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكباري وقيمتها من سنة كانت 500 جنية مدتها اسبوع


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عرفه السيد (5 مارس 2010)

يمكنك زياره جمعيه المساحه المصريه لديها خبرات عمليه اكثر من 18 سنه فى مجال المساحه
وتكون الدورات منقسمه الى قسمين الاجهزه وجى بى اس وتتضمن احدث الاجهزه فى الاسواق والبرامج المساحيه مثل الاند السرفر وبرامج تحويل الداتا من الجهاز للكمبيوتر والعكس مده هذه الدوره شهران


----------



## RedaTorkey (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (11 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى فى شرح عام للجهزة المساحية


----------



## جمال فريد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هو رقم اوعنوان شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية وكم ثمن دورة تدريب مساح وكم مدة الدورة


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى 
اما دورات شركة القاهرة فالمسئول عن مركز التدريب عنها هو المهندس احمد عبد المجيد وهذا رقم تليفونه 0118806752 وهو المسئول ايضا عن دورات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية(GIS) والاستشعار عن بعد اما موقع الشركة على النت هو
http://www.cairoengineering.com.eg/
عنوان مركز التدريب: 12 شارع ابو عجيله بجوار مستشفى جمال ماضى ابو العزايم الحى السابع مدينة نصر
ت:02/24017237
مسئول التدريب : م/ احمد عبد المجيد /0118806752
*


----------



## master survey (18 سبتمبر 2011)

فى كذا مكان للدورات المساحية حسب المكان اللى انت فيه


----------

